# Monster Squad rap mp3



## theblackesteyes (May 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has an MP3 of the Monster Squad rap used at the end of the movie? I'm putting together a playlist for this years Halloween party and would really like to include this song. Any help would be much appreciated...thanks!!!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I would also love to have this one.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Try here: http://rapidshare.com/files/80536017/The_Monster_Squad_-_Score_and_Mini_Soundtrack.rar


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you so much george for sharing this.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been looking for this one for a very long time now!  I'm glad someone shared it. Ty!!


----------

